# Songs Which Describe Your Individual Personality (Not Necessarily MBTI Type)



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Go!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

There are more, but these are off the top of my head.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

By the way @_android654_, that's an epic signature you have there. (P.S. Good to know somebody else here knows UNKLE; I thought I was the only one)


























As a note, I tried to stick with lyrical descriptions. The music style varies since I have no particular preference.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

messed uuuuup!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

NovaStar said:


> By the way @_android654_, that's an epic signature you have there. (P.S. Good to know somebody else here knows UNKLE; I thought I was the only one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also glad someone else like Front Line Assembly. Tell me you like Front 242 and VNV Nation and I'll be your friend.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

android654 said:


> I'm also glad someone else like Front Line Assembly. Tell me you like Front 242 and VNV Nation and I'll be your friend.


VNV Nation is on par with Front Line Assembly to me. I liked their '98 album 'Praise the Fallen' best, but I have to admit, I haven't heard much beyond that - just a few songs from Futureperfect (Epicentre and Carbon are especially noteworthy).

You should also check out groups like Velvet Acid Christ and C-Tec if you haven't already. Although not exclusively electronica, you'll find a fair amount of industrial in groups like Celldweller and Danzig (Blackacidevil for the latter; the rest is a bit too cliche, imho).


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I should really add this one. Describes my reaction to failure and my workaholic attitude, as well as a reluctant dependency on others when things get really bad.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

This song is dark, beautiful, emotional, contrastive, weird, and intense. That's pretty much me.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Curious and light.....evolving personally


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

You could probably call me an optimist.


----------



## eclecticbill (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahh, music, not enough can be said about it. I have very eclectic taste in music as with most things hence my username. I have listened to such variety over the decades, little of it really describes me and my sensibilities until maybe this last decade.

In my travels there have been mistakes, misadventures, and missed opportunities but no regrets; my friends say they wonder sometimes, when I smile, where I go and wish they could go there too. This first song is really could be my best response in addition to just being one of my favorite song.






On my travels I was fairly footloose and fancy free although I was always at heart then as I am now. This song, also one of my favorites, exemplifies the way I have always approached life.






I do have a have a more passionate side in the romantic sense although you might need a chisel and hammer to find it. That would be best expressed by this last song which, as you might guess, is another favorite. Enjoy and thanks for the thread.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I desire to vibrate clearly and beautifully. =)


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)




----------

